# international camping card?



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

is it of benifit?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, most campsites will accept it (some even give a discount) instead of a passport


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Taken from AIT website: ( http://www.aitgva.ch/AIT_Site/Public/InterDocs/CCI.htm )

 The CCI is a plastic identity card for campers which can be used all over the world - except in the USA and Canada. Some countries, particularly those in Scandinavia, make it compulsory to have one in order to access campsites; unfortunately, the CCI is no longer accepted at a number of campsites in Sweden belonging to the SCR network. For further information click here.

CCI benefits include:

Third Party insurance coverage;

Serves as identity document;

reduced rates at many campsites in Europe

It's the third party insurance cover which is valuable for campsites and why many give a discount for holders.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I believe you have to be a member of a club to obtained one.

Ralph


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi there ,how do iobtain one of these cards .
thanks 

hymerbug


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Any of the clubs will sell or if you buy Red Pennant insurance for your trip from CC they give one free.. more info here 
http://www.aitgva.ch/AIT_Site/Public/InterDocs/CCI.htm

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/camping_card.html

http://www.rac.co.uk/web/travelserv...l;jsessionid=B7172394C9A8190268C99E094F47D3FA


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi, hymerbug again thanks for the info am i missing something here or am i in a catch 22 situation.

RAC only issue to RAC members ( not a member so can not get one from them).

AA no longer sells CCI card only available thru caravan club but also have to be amember of AA ( not a member of AA so can not get one there)

so back to my origanal question how to i get a CCI card only being a member of the caravan club.
thanks hymerbug.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As far as I know, the Caravan Club sell these at £4.50p - but free if you are taking 'Red Pennant' insurance


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I am a member of the Caravan Club. Just rang up gave membership no. then parted with £4.50 and came by post in a couple of days. Very useful as someone already said you can use it as i.d at sites and therefore do not need to give your passport in


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

if you are living in ireland you can buy a cci from the A.A for 6 euro but you do need to be a member.


----------



## 99422 (May 26, 2006)

*CCI via the AA*

Just to clarify this for AA members - I have just rang up the caravan club and ordered a CCI. You only need to be an AA member you don't have to join the CC club as well.


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

are your passports not safer kept at reception? Are there signs up at the campsites where you get a discount with the CCI card?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

eliza said:


> are your passports not safer kept at reception? Are there signs up at the campsites where you get a discount with the CCI card?


Not always a choice, some sites will demand your passport and keep it until you pay on departure.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

[quote="ScotJimland?
Not always a choice, some sites will demand your passport and keep it until you pay on departure.[/quote]

We've never - in more camping years than I care to remember -had this happen to us Jim. We would move on rather than leave a passport at reception anyway but have never been asked for it. CCI card or ACSI card has always been enough.

G


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

yeah same here and ive had a discount at many places


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We've never - in more camping years than I care to remember -had this happen to us Jim. We would move on rather than leave a passport at reception anyway but have never been asked for it. CCI card or ACSI card has always been enough.G


Hi G 
This has been the case on three or four Spanish sites we visited in 2004, they wouldn't accept the CCI card but never on a French or German site.. I didn't feel uneasy about it, in all cases they locked them in the site office safe, probably safer than leaving in the van.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

This happened to us on an italian site, Marina De Venitza last year, I think with the ease with which you can forge things nowadays, they consider the passports a safer bet.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What's the worst that can happen? They lose them, so I don't have to go back to work! Wonder if they accept bribes ....

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I always thought you were required to carry your passport when in many European countries - in lieu of an identity card. We always do carry them anyway - with photocopies left in the van. 

As to not letting you back in UK ....I'm more worried about identity theft if they are stolen. That is a LOT of hassle !

G


----------

